# The best part of getting old is



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

1 - not much fun, but it makes you smart.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Perspective.

And grandkids.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Getting to look out the window at all of the people who have to get up and go to work while sipping that 2nd cup of coffee.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Discounts.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

more time and often more money that provides the freedom to do anything..


----------



## Dina (May 24, 2013)

Ability to be more open-hearted.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Caring less about what others think of me and instead mainly caring about what I think of myself.


Sent from my Galaxy S4 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

"The world just has to take me as I am" attitude. I wish I'd adopted it when I was 15.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

It beats the alternative.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

When walking down the street you know that absolutely nobody is looking at you.


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I can do whatever I feel like, and I don't care what anyone thinks of it.  

Grandkids are pretty awesome, too.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Caring less about what others think of me and instead mainly caring about what I think of myself.


This!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have yet to figure that out...yet


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Napping is more acceptable. At my age I get called lazy for it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

"The older I get, the more everyone can kiss my ass." yep..lol


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Nothing! LOL


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I thought of something. Getting up early seems to be getting easier. Of course, I'm also going to bed earlier, too. Ha!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Getting older is the only way to live longer..


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This week, DH's answer is "Social Security" - he got his first check this week, and I got approved for mine. We're getting it while there's still some left.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Certainly not the aches and pains, but actually being more of a friend to my children than the traditional parent role when they were growing up.  

I'm not at retirement age yet - but it's within sight...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

The best thing about being 30 is no longer worrying (much) about how I look to others. I was painfully self-conscious as a teen and always worried that my clothes weren't like other girls' or that my waist wasn't small enough. It's a great feeling not to care about those silly things anymore.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Getting up when you wake up instead of having to get up because the alarm went off.  And along with this, going to bed when you want to, not because you know that alarm is going to go off way too early.


----------



## NicoleSwan (Oct 2, 2011)

Dara England said:


> The best thing about being 30 is no longer worrying (much) about how I look to others. I was painfully self-conscious as a teen and always worried that my clothes weren't like other girls' or that my waist wasn't small enough. It's a great feeling not to care about those silly things anymore.


30 was a shocking decade for me, I don't know why but I found myself feeling like my life was completely over, my 20's spent and "wasted" ( even though they weren't ). Oddly, I'm finding my 400's far less traumatic, I'm quite comfortable now.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's one good at any age: "Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears." JL


----------



## Gabriel Morcan (Mar 19, 2013)

Not caring, as you are coming closer to the end.


----------



## Gabriel Morcan (Mar 19, 2013)

NicoleSwan said:


> Oddly, I'm finding my 400's far less traumatic, I'm quite comfortable now.


It took you quite some time to get there. I know it's hard. I just hope I feel the same way when I turn 400.


----------



## NicoleSwan (Oct 2, 2011)

Gabriel Morcan said:


> It took you quite some time to get there. I know it's hard. I just hope I feel the same way when I turn 400.


Looks like I've already got the shakes then  400 would be an incredible age to achieve (alive). Though the accumulated heartbreak would be an enormous burden.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

.... Is now if I 'poot' when I sneeze or cough, no one calls me out on it.


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

Going on vacation and not having to be back until you feel like it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

One of the really good things is that I only need to own one book. When I get done, I look at it and say, "Hmmm, I wonder what this book is about?"


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

HappyGuy said:


> One of the really good things is that I only need to own one book. When I get done, I look at it and say, "Hmmm, I wonder what this book is about?"


Don't look at it. Read it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I do read it! I just hope I've picked an interesting book to re-read over and over.  


... what were we talking about??


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

It beats the alternative...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Discounts. Although I have to say, at times we say "y'know, the discounts aren't worth this!"  "This" being whatever ache or bodily inconvenience is happening at the moment.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

loonlover said:


> Getting up when you wake up instead of having to get up because the alarm went off. And along with this, going to bed when you want to, not because you know that alarm is going to go off way too early.


Yes!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Having fun without worrying about getting pregnant...LOL


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

~Revisiting people and places at a slower pace.
~Reflecting on a life of adventure
~Knowing I am just hitting my stride

Life is Good !!!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

The best part is no longer trying to impress anyone. Not that I ever impressed anyone LOL but it's nice to just shrug your shoulders and not worry anymore.

In fact, it's nice to finally stop worrying about a lot of things.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm so glad I'm in my 60's because I grew up during a time when life was simpler,  when we didn't have to lock our homes or cars,  we walked everywhere without fear.  We may have been more naïve, but  I feel sorry for kids today - to the world they see around them.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

NicoleSwan said:


> 30 was a shocking decade for me, I don't know why but I found myself feeling like my life was completely over, my 20's spent and "wasted" ( even though they weren't ). Oddly, I'm finding my 400's far less traumatic, I'm quite comfortable now.


What? Me, too.

My forties are way better than my 400's.



I got you. I hated my thirties and my forties are cool. What is up with that


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Having fun without worrying about getting pregnant...LOL


Odd...I've always been able to do that 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ What, get pregnant?


----------



## Carrie Rubin (Nov 19, 2012)

Tripp said:


> It beats the alternative.


Haha, yes!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My afternoon naps and eating when I feel like  it.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

The comfort of a loving and stable marriage.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Amen! 39 years and counting, here!


----------



## Suzie-G (Jul 28, 2013)

The best part about getting older for me is I know lot's of useful stuff even though I have forgotten some of it!!  Things tend to pop into my head that I didn't even realise I knew, and songs I haven't heard for years, I can remember all the lyrics (my son doesn't count this as an advantage when I sing along!!)

Suzie


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I know there's something really excellent about getting older ... but I've forgotten what it is.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One of the guys at work actually made and sent me this image of me after we spent some time discussing the best way to implement something, after which I looked at the code, and found out I'd already done it:


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

NogDog said:


> One of the guys at work actually made and sent me this image of me after we spent some time discussing the best way to implement something, after which I looked at the code, and found out I'd already done it:


That pic looks like a young Eric Clapton to me.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I feel so relaxed, so chill, so happy!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Emotional stability and more sure about what I know...lol


----------



## Ken.Hagdal (Aug 15, 2013)

You have a harder time remembering all the dumb things you did when you were young.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ken.Hagdal said:


> You have a harder time remembering all the dumb things you did when you were young.


Your comment reminded me of another thing, it's just harder to remember anything. I think of things, then forget what it was I just planned to do a moment ago, then I have to wait a few moments for it to come back to me. Fortunately, it does come back to me, but it's very annoying!!

This is not one of the best parts.


----------



## Ken.Hagdal (Aug 15, 2013)

@lee: it happens to me as well. I've developed a bit of ADHD as years went by. What has helped me keep it in check is getting more sleep and switching to a healthier diet.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ken.Hagdal said:


> @lee: it happens to me as well. I've developed a bit of ADHD as years went by. What has helped me keep it in check is getting more sleep and switching to a healthier diet.


Sleep - check
Food - hmmmm, a work in progress!!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

"The older I get, the more everyone can kiss my ass." yep..lol


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Finally getting to wear the black socks with the little suspender things that hold them up and running out the front door to yell at the kids to GET OFF MY #[email protected]# LAWN!

Oh, and now being able to annoy the heck out of my children and other children by complaining about how easy they have it now...like when I was a kid, I was the remote control. Atari was a square shooting squares at other squares. Mobile phones were $20,000 and the size of a large briefcase. Computers took up an entire room. There was no internet, we actually had to knock on friends' doors and ask their mom if they could come out and play. 

I feared getting old. Now I am looking forward to hanging on as long as possible to annoy as many people as possible.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

50 next birthday and still learning how to cope with life!~ 
The most valuable lesson so far is to live each moment without getting weighed down by why's and what if's. (Try it, it's easier said than done)


----------

